# Peachy Sourdough Pancakes



## walle (Mar 16, 2010)

Morn'en!

These were so good I had to share!
Using peach yogurt this time... fam still likes them, so it will be blueberry next!







And my breakfast!


Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey


----------



## rdknb (Mar 16, 2010)

dam that look good


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 16, 2010)

I wish I would of had that for breakfast this morning.


----------



## bassman (Mar 16, 2010)

Excellent looking breakfast, Tracey!  I think I need your pancake recipe.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 16, 2010)

that looks so good I had to take a 2nd pick.


----------



## walle (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks, RdKnb!  I'm outta milk or I'd be slapping some of Bassman's cherrie syrup on a batch of these this morning!


----------

